# Please Vote - closes on Friday July 2nd



## admin

Hello Knitters,

I have received a lot of feedback on the new rules for the picture section. Basically it has changed to any picture can be added to that section but I have heard a lot from you that you would like the knitting images separate from the other images. I am all for feedback so please use this topic to cast your vote, please choose from the following:

*Together*

or

*Separate*

Please remember I will not take away the non knitting project images, I will just create a separate section for them. Perhaps I will just keep the knitting images in the Main section. I am just brain storming.

I shall keep this open till Friday, happy voting!

~Admin


----------



## hallsyh

Separate


Admin said:


> Hello Knitters,
> 
> I have received a lot of feedback on the new rules for the picture section. Basically it has changed to any picture can be added to that section but I have heard a lot from you that you would like the knitting images separate from the other images. I am all for feedback so please use this topic to cast your vote, please choose from the following:
> 
> *Together*
> 
> or
> 
> *Separate*
> 
> Please remember I will not take away the non knitting project images, I will just create a separate section for them. Perhaps I will just keep the knitting images in the Main section. I am just brain storming.
> 
> I shall keep this open till Friday, happy voting!
> 
> ~Admin


----------



## redquilter

I know this doesn't help but it makes no difference to me. I enjoy seeing all the pictures.


----------



## Divo88

Together is fine. I think Admin is doing a fine job. Why make it more difficult?


----------



## Knitted by Nan

Admin said:


> Hello Knitters,
> 
> I have received a lot of feedback on the new rules for the picture section. Basically it has changed to any picture can be added to that section but I have heard a lot from you that you would like the knitting images separate from the other images. I am all for feedback so please use this topic to cast your vote, please choose from the following:
> 
> *Together*
> 
> or
> 
> *Separate*
> 
> Please remember I will not take away the non knitting project images, I will just create a separate section for them. Perhaps I will just keep the knitting images in the Main section. I am just brain storming.
> 
> I shall keep this open till Friday, happy voting!
> 
> ~Admin


I enjoy seeing all the pictures, it makes no difference to me..


----------



## Knitted by Nan

redquilter said:


> I know this doesn't help but it makes no difference to me. I enjoy seeing all the pictures.


My thoughts are the same as yours.


----------



## BoBeau

Together is finer for me, too.


----------



## acadiemaine

Admin said:


> Hello Knitters,
> 
> I have received a lot of feedback on the new rules for the picture section. Basically it has changed to any picture can be added to that section but I have heard a lot from you that you would like the knitting images separate from the other images. I am all for feedback so please use this topic to cast your vote, please choose from the following:
> 
> *Together*
> 
> or
> 
> *Separate*
> 
> Please remember I will not take away the non knitting project images, I will just create a separate section for them. Perhaps I will just keep the knitting images in the Main section. I am just brain storming.
> 
> I shall keep this open till Friday, happy voting!
> 
> ~Admin


----------



## acadiemaine

Separate


----------



## Peanut Tinker

Together is fine for me.


----------



## Kristine2001

Separate


----------



## Babalou

Separate


----------



## ade

Separate.


----------



## CALLI

Admin said:


> Hello Knitters,
> 
> I have received a lot of feedback on the new rules for the picture section. Basically it has changed to any picture can be added to that section but I have heard a lot from you that you would like the knitting images separate from the other images. I am all for feedback so please use this topic to cast your vote, please choose from the following:
> 
> *Together*
> 
> or
> 
> *Separate*
> 
> Please remember I will not take away the non knitting project images, I will just create a separate section for them. Perhaps I will just keep the knitting images in the Main section. I am just brain storming.
> 
> I shall keep this open till Friday, happy voting!
> 
> ~Admin


Thank you for the 'housekeeping'
Images separate please and thank you.


----------



## landmansmom

Separate Would be great. We could then choose to view the others if we wish.


----------



## Troy

separate please


----------



## missbronx

Separate.


----------



## maggiex4

Together is fine for me.


----------



## Swedenme

I love seeing all the pictures so together is fine by me , I do think that maybe pictures of what people are selling should be kept in the buy/ selling section as sometimes the picture section can get overtaken by picture after picture of what people are selling


----------



## VikingPrincess

Either way is fine. I enjoy viewing all the photos!


----------



## DLB

together


----------



## Grandmaknitz

Together is fine


----------



## Norfolknan

I would prefer separate please.


----------



## NanaW

separate


----------



## saxen

redquilter said:


> I know this doesn't help but it makes no difference to me. I enjoy seeing all the pictures.


The same here!


----------



## Naughty Knitter

Separate. Thank you so much for being so proactive and improving this site. It was always great but now it is even better. I appreciate your efforts.


----------



## susieM

Together, thanks


----------



## janetj54

Either way is fine with me! I don't have any problems with any.


----------



## ducksalad

No difference to me.


----------



## PatK27

I would prefer together but wouldn’t be too upset by separate. Problem is no one follows rules anyway.


----------



## hillman

separate


----------



## Jozyn

Together


----------



## The Reader

Admin said:


> Hello Knitters,
> 
> Separate
> 
> Makes more sense to me, since this is a knitting/crocheting/weaving crafts site. Thanks for asking; it is nice to be able to provide input regarding possible changes.


----------



## klassey

Together. It's good to have variety.


----------



## judymiss

separate


----------



## julietinboots

I would prefer separate but if it makes lots more work for you I can scroll through the others. I'm really happy to have a knitting forum to enjoy.


----------



## knittingagain

I like them all, so together is best.


----------



## toknitorread

Separate


----------



## Ohpeachi

Together


----------



## pattibe

Separate, please. Interested in both, but they should be in separate sections...just MHO.


----------



## franknitter3

I think if it were separate the others not pertaining to knitting, crocheting, etc. might get lonely. I kind of like the mixture.


----------



## leoanne

Separate


----------



## MoCoop

Together
I can skim by those I don't like, but this way I don't miss any great pix. If they are together I will likely not go into both sections.


----------



## leesbibben

Separate, please. Thanks for the choice.


----------



## KnitterNatalie

Separate


----------



## glojax

Separate, please


----------



## CdnKnittingNan

Together


----------



## Candycounter1

Yarn type pictures should be separated from No knit or yarn stuff.

So separate ???? my vote


----------



## jmcret05

Separate. Many use the pictures section to find recent posts on a project. I scan the pictures daily to see if there is something of particular interest without opening every post.


----------



## Carole Jeanne

Admin said:


> Hello Knitters,
> 
> I have received a lot of feedback on the new rules for the picture section. Basically it has changed to any picture can be added to that section but I have heard a lot from you that you would like the knitting images separate from the other images. I am all for feedback so please use this topic to cast your vote, please choose from the following:
> 
> *Together*
> 
> or
> 
> *Separate*
> 
> Please remember I will not take away the non knitting project images, I will just create a separate section for them. Perhaps I will just keep the knitting images in the Main section. I am just brain storming.
> 
> I shall keep this open till Friday, happy voting!
> 
> ~Admin


Together until we reach the point that scenery images outnumber knitted pics.


----------



## retiredwoman

Separate


----------



## Sjlegrandma

Separate.


----------



## Helene18

Together


----------



## silkandwool

Please keep the picture section strictly knit and crochet.


----------



## Runner Girl

BoBeau said:


> Together is finer for me, too.


Same here.


----------



## Shirlck

Separate. I don't always have a lot of time to peruse, so if I have extra time I will go to the other sections. Thank you.


----------



## joycevv

Together is fine with me. Often it will say flowers or whatever.


----------



## yeddie52

I thought the bottom of the newsletter was for non-knitting pictures. I really appreciate all you do to keep this post up and going. I vote which way is easier for you.


----------



## pfoley

separate


----------



## crafterwantabe

Together is fine. Thanks for all you do…


----------



## Lena B

Separate 
thanks for all your work to keep this site safe


----------



## Lilyan

Separate please.

P.S. Thank you for all your hard work. The site is definitely improving under your tutorship.


----------



## colleenmay

I would vote for separate, please. Sometimes I have time for non-knitting viewing, sometimes not.


----------



## JudithKnits

Separate please. Thank you for asking.


----------



## chubs

Separate


----------



## Caesarteaser

Either way is fine by me.


----------



## Twiggie

Separate seems like a good idea. Thanks for your hard work on our behalf.


----------



## jersgran

together


----------



## ReptilianFeline

Together


----------



## lazbones

Together. Even though I am most interested in knitting, I do like to see others.


----------



## doctorann

It does make some sense to separate them into "knitting" and "other" but you might want to consider making it "Knitting and Crocheting" and "Other"


----------



## kecwnp

I love seeing all the pictures too. I have no problem with them being in the same section. I would appreciate the titles to be more informative so I can be selective of what I click on and view.

Thank you for the question.


----------



## Prism99

Together.

It takes me seconds to scroll past pictures I’m not interested in. Meanwhile, every once in awhile, a non-knitting picture leads me to thread of great interest that I would never have stumbled across otherwise. These little surprises are like spices, and I like a little spice in my knitting life!

Does anyone spend more than a few seconds scrolling past non-interesting photos in a day? Maybe it’s more irritating if you are on a device with a small screen. I don’t use my cell phone for KP, so I don’t know about that.

I knit, crochet, sew, quilt, and garden. Maybe having that variety of interests makes a mix of pictures more interesting to me than separate categories.


----------



## Mpetrueng

Together, just as they are now.


----------



## Hudson

Separate, please, because it would make it easier to go back and find an item. Thanks for asking!


----------



## plumhurricane

I would prefer together. Thanks for all your hard work


----------



## Bunyip

Mpetrueng said:


> Together, just as they are now.


Together for me also, thank you.

:sm24:


----------



## BarbaraBL

Together please. Thank you.


----------



## Rjkda

I’m fine either way. Thanks for asking.


----------



## bettyirene

Separate.


----------



## ivyrain

Together. If separate people will fuss about posting in the wrong section.


----------



## seamer45

Separate please.


----------



## 133163

I like knitting or crocheting pictures on the Pictures site. General chit-chat/other crafts are exceptional for other pictures.


----------



## sunbear

Separate


----------



## Robby1958

Separate


----------



## Numberninja

I would prefer separate please. Thank you for all you that you do to keep KP going.


----------



## ChristineM

My apologies firstly Admin and I am not very helpful either..but I think a picture is a picture, no matter where it is posted so I join the ranks of others on this Topic/Vote. BUT putting them together would avoid the "policing" by some Members, which often happens.


----------



## run4fittness

Together is good for me.


----------



## Curmudgeon

Many of us put a (C) or (K) in our topic titles. I would strongly encourage people to be more descriptive in their subject titles. Topics like, "Look what I made!" make it difficult to search when you want to see that eg. "blanket" again. 
With better descriptions, you wouldn't need to babysit pictures; people could look at the pics they want. 
Good luck. Seems to me it would just be another "rule to be broken," intentionally or not, and a bit insulting to people who do other yarn and fiber crafts, for knitters to be the only group to be "in focus." 
Keep pics in one place, don't segregate us. Won't work.


----------



## tobo11

Separate.


----------



## Curmudgeon

Can I suggest category for funnies? I know I'm off-topic, but I've wished there were such a thing many times.


----------



## ozgal

separate please.


----------



## Nanknit

Separate please and perhaps we could all use better descriptive headings instead of ‘I made these today’. Makes searching for a particular post easier. Thanks Admin. Jen.


----------



## Judy M

Unless a picture / photo shows up on KP.com I do not go to the pictures section to view them. Maybe I would if the knitting / crochet items were separated from the rest of the photos.


----------



## laceluvr

Totally agree with Curmudgeon. Most of us are considerate enough to give a description of our posted pictures. It would be helpful to put a C or K in the topic title or mention what the pictures pertain to (i.e., quilting, beading, embroidery, gardening, travel locations, etc.). Those that don't have an interest in a certain photo topic can easily skip it. Many of us are also into other crafts or fiber arts and I would hate to miss pictures of these other crafts; because I didn't have time to go to a separate section. However, we all have creativity in common and it makes for a more cohesive community if everyone is included in ONE pictures section.


----------



## Purple Ewe

Separate please.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Separate

Thank you Admin. for caring and doing this!!!


----------



## Rosyfred

Personally I like to see all of them, but if they are kept separate, then people have the option to see just knitting or look at them all.


----------



## PamRDH

Separate, please.


----------



## barrovian

Separate but enjoy all photos


----------



## dwilhelm

Prefer separate


----------



## dcgmom

Whatever is easier for you.


----------



## uscgmom4

SEPARATE


----------



## grandmasbudy

Separate


----------



## brenda1946

I agree with most of our members i don't mind either way. I enjoy seeing the pictures of what members have knitted.


----------



## Julie98

Together please, but with good descriptive titles, so that users can understand and choose what they wish to look at.
I like all the lovely photos.


----------



## Shauna0320

Separate would be nice.


----------



## Gemini523

Separate, please.


----------



## Toyknitter

I don't mind them together, but separate would be nice if you're in a hurry and just looking for ideas to knit.


----------



## apette

Together is fine with me.


----------



## Silver Threads

Separate for knitting and crochet please.


----------



## JeanMarieG

Which ever is easiest for you and everyone... Love seeing the pictures. But if I had to actually pick, separate.


----------



## aljellie

Separate for me too.


----------



## knittedfool

separate


----------



## patocenizo

Separate.


----------



## .BBohlman

Separate


----------



## OuiMerci

separate. thank you.


----------



## Airy Fairy

Separate :sm24:


----------



## kathleenTC

Together is fine with me. Thank-you for running this forum, seems difficult at times.


----------



## Joss

I prefer separate. And thank you for all you do to keep knitting paradise running.


----------



## knittinnanny

Separate


----------



## Padittle

Separate, but I suspect there will be many who still won’t follow the rules. 

Thanks for monitoring this site, much appreciated.


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too

This is Knitting Paradise, so separate please????


----------



## kitty knitter

Together works for me…thanks for asking.


----------



## Loee

Together please


----------



## jeanne63

Separate, thank you ????


----------



## marg 123

Together is fine for me


----------



## EqLady

Keep the knitting images in Main and put others in Pictures.


----------



## jonibee

Separate...


----------



## on'w6gma

Separate would be nice


----------



## 8Linda

together


----------



## shawcountry

I wasn't aware of new rules.


----------



## BirchPoint

Together


----------



## jbachman

separate


----------



## knit&purl

I'm on team Separate. If I want to see other pics I'll head over to the other category.


----------



## knit&purl

Any chance we could get an instant "THUMBS UP and DOWN" option added so that if you agree/like or disagree/don't like a post you can do a quick response like on FB?


----------



## AMadknitter

I would like to see them separated. Just my thoughts. I enjoy the group in any case.


----------



## Pat lamb

Separate, thank you


----------



## Lausten

separate  Please!


----------



## nsmith

All knitting and crocheting pictures together.


----------



## mahalo

I'm o.k. with together.


----------



## soupy26

Separate please. Lovely pictures of gardens and trips are wonderful but not why I'm reading the newsletter. Neither am I interested in quilting, sewing, painting, jewelry making, etc. Thanks


----------



## kybrat

Separate


----------



## Roses and cats

Separate please.


----------



## Roses and cats

Separate please.


----------



## dixiedarling

Makes no difference to me. Why cause extra work for yourself by having two separate picture sites!


----------



## elfiestouch

Separate would be better. Thanks for asking!


----------



## Sukiesue

Separate please!
Thank you for asking us!


----------



## Chocolatechips

Together


----------



## Traveling

Together


----------



## MaryKins

either way for me


----------



## sngbrd

Together


----------



## Granny41

Together please.


----------



## Cathy B

hallsyh said:


> Separate


 :sm24: This is a knitting site, while I enjoy personal photos, I don't want to wade through peoples photos of pets, grandchildren, vacation, food etc. to see inspiring project photos. IMHO it would be fine to keep the knitting/crochet photos in main.


----------



## nabigt

Separate


----------



## nelliewright

Separate


----------



## KNITTEN NANA

Together


----------



## lovelandjanice

separate please


----------



## mildredL2

Separate, please. Thank you!


----------



## elfiestouch

Cathy B said:


> :sm24: This is a knitting site, while I enjoy personal photos, I don't want to wade through peoples photos of pets, grandchildren, vacation, food etc. to see inspiring project photos. IMHO it would be fine to keep the knitting/crochet photos in main.


I agree. If I am interested in a knitting or crochet project, I don't want to wade through all kinds of personal photos. I do enjoy the photos, but I would rather have them separate.


----------



## jennyb

Together


----------



## Dana in Calgary

Knitting & Crocheting please.


----------



## dollyruel

Together.


----------



## dwilhelm

I am glad I do not have to be the one to make the final decision....


----------



## Capri18

Separate.


----------



## ljsb3

Admin said:


> Hello Knitters,
> 
> I have received a lot of feedback on the new rules for the picture section. Basically it has changed to any picture can be added to that section but I have heard a lot from you that you would like the knitting images separate from the other images. I am all for feedback so please use this topic to cast your vote, please choose from the following:
> 
> *Together*
> 
> or
> 
> *Separate*
> 
> Please remember I will not take away the non knitting project images, I will just create a separate section for them. Perhaps I will just keep the knitting images in the Main section. I am just brain storming.
> 
> I shall keep this open till Friday, happy voting!
> 
> ~Admin


Separate


----------



## Corndolly

Together, but I love looking at all the pictures, and what ever is decided I shall go with the flow!


----------



## folkstitcher592

Together


----------



## mea

Separate. It would be a shame if the Pictures section of KP had more “other” pictures than knitting/crochet pictures. 

And I’ve changed my mind about this since I began reading responses. I wouldn’t mind if all hand-made things were in one section (I’d like that) but I wouldn’t like weeding through pictures of “landscape/garden/grandkids/food/comics/joke” type pictures.


----------



## junebjh

Together would be good,


----------



## Joan K

Together will be good for me too.


----------



## Ruddersrun

Together is fine with me.


----------



## 6M2Creations

Together is fine with me.


----------



## leannab

Admin said:


> Hello Knitters,
> 
> I have received a lot of feedback on the new rules for the picture section. Basically it has changed to any picture can be added to that section but I have heard a lot from you that you would like the knitting images separate from the other images. I am all for feedback so please use this topic to cast your vote, please choose from the following:
> 
> *Together*
> 
> or
> 
> *Separate*
> 
> Please remember I will not take away the non knitting project images, I will just create a separate section for them. Perhaps I will just keep the knitting images in the Main section. I am just brain storming.
> 
> I shall keep this open till Friday, happy voting!
> 
> ~Admin


Separate. It's nice to look at gardens and flowers and other pictures so they should have their own section.

Leanna x


----------



## 2CatsinNJ

separate, please


----------



## AlderRose

I'd prefer Separate, but won't complain if you do them together. Thank You!


----------



## Rosehall

Together. I may not often open non-knitting pictures but if they were in a separate section I more than likely wouldn’t look at them at all.

One thing to consider is that if you separated them there would not be many just knitting pictures.


----------



## kwharrod

Separate


----------



## Spinningmary

Separate


----------



## 4grammy4

Separate


----------



## elliekluge

Together is fine with me. If I wanted "just" knitting pictures, I would buy a magazine. I have many hobbies and interests. The varied pictures are great!


----------



## jrr29485

Either way is fine with me.


----------



## hapenny

Separate


----------



## sbeth53

Together. Thanks for asking :sm24:


----------



## Calann

Together


----------



## evm

I'm not sure where to "put" this, but I notice that Knitting Paradise is not including the location of our knitters. It is one of the things I love to see where our ladies (and men) are all over the world and sharing their talents. Thank you and Happy 4th... from Central Florida!


----------



## edithann

Separate..


----------



## ljsb3

evm said:


> I'm not sure where to "put" this, but I notice that Knitting Paradise is not including the location of our knitters. It is one of the things I love to see where our ladies (and men) are all over the world and sharing their talents. Thank you and Happy 4th... from Central Florida!


Your location is part of the profile information that each user can fill our or leave blank. I too love to see where others are located when reading posts


----------



## vlsg56

Together is fine-people just need to be specific in the title, so others can choose what to open and what not to. I like looking at all of the pics!

Vickie


----------



## vlsg56

ljsb3 said:


> Your location is part of the profile information that each user can fill our or leave blank. I too love to see where others are located when reading posts


Mine shows up as SE Michigan ( as I listed ). I think it is up to the KP member whether or not their location is stated.

Vickie


----------



## budasha

It doesn't matter to me - can be either.


----------



## jeasottawa

Separate please.


----------



## LEE1313

Thanks for asking; separate, please.
But I sooooo enjoy the scenery from around the world. Like a mini vaca for me !

And THANKS for making KP even better than ever.
I am grateful for the "memory" section. I miss some of my friends who are no longer with us.

You sure are making a difference on KP and we notice the improvements.

Have a SAFE 4th !!


----------



## admin

Voting is now closed....results to come 

~Admin


----------

